# Fitting out inside of a cupboard -suggestions ?



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We have a big cupboard at the rear of our Bessacarr E530. At the moment it has a shelf across the middle. Rolled duvets, mattress topping and TV in it's bag live on the top shelf and the bottom ( on the floor) has 2 Waitrose shopping bags of food and the toaster. The wheel arch is at the back and this has assorted odds and ends on top of it - spare loo rolls etc.

The top is shelf goes right back to the outside wall, the bottom is the exact depth of a Waitrose shopping bag because of the wheel arch

There is also the cutlery drawer on the top right side.

We'd like to fit it out with sliding shelves or drawers or any means or organising the tins and bottles so I don't have to lug out the Waitrose bags or scrabble round to find what I want. We'd still have to keep the bedclothes there and the TV.

Has anyone fitted out this cupboard or knows of a source of MH type fittings that might do ? We've tried B&Q, Homebase and domestic kitchen shops but nothing fits. Plan B is to make the fittings but we'd like to see if we can buy off the peg first.

G


----------



## rickwiggans (May 10, 2006)

Can't help with MH specific kit, but try Woodfit for all sorts of clever storage fittings. Aimed at kitchen and bedroom fitters, but an impressive range of stuff

Rick

Click:
Woodfit


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Rick, that's great - eaxctly what we were looking for. They've got a great range of sliding steel drawers and shelves at very reasonable prices .

Thanks again

G


----------



## johnandcharlie (May 2, 2007)

I've got two sliding food trays in one of my cupboards. They're a sheet of plywood, with an edging a couple of inches high to hold tins and packets in place, and sliding on runners from an old filing cabinet. I can take a photo if it's any help.


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

I just seen the new IKEA range of stuff for the kitchen, they have a really cool line in chrome wire slide out baskets in various depths. They seem well made and reasonably priced.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Thanks both...I'd not thought of Ikea. We seem to be in the Ikea dead zone here - ie there is not one close but we do have some vouchers so a trip might be on the cards.

Sliding drawers or shelves are my favoured option John and, if off the peg ones don't fit ( and I fear that they might all be too deep), then I like the idea of the filing cabinet sliders. They have the advantage I suspect over kitchen shelf sliders in that they lock in all positions. I can imagine going round a corner and having the entire unit and all the tins in it bursting through the cupboard door and splatting all over the van ! Nasty !

G


----------



## johnandcharlie (May 2, 2007)

Grizzly said:


> Sliding drawers or shelves are my favoured option John and, if off the peg ones don't fit ( and I fear that they might all be too deep), then I like the idea of the filing cabinet sliders. They have the advantage I suspect over kitchen shelf sliders in that they lock in all positions. I can imagine going round a corner and having the entire unit and all the tins in it bursting through the cupboard door and splatting all over the van ! Nasty !
> 
> G


Mine don't lock in place, but are held in place by the cupboard door. They have a bit of rubber on the front edge to protect the door. MHF is very slow tonight, but I try to take a photo and upload when I get a chance.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

johnandcharlie said:


> Mine don't lock in place, but are held in place by the cupboard door. They have a bit of rubber on the front edge to protect the door. MHF is very slow tonight, but I try to take a photo and upload when I get a chance.


Thanks John..that would be useful. The cupboard doors have the standard push button lock and we've added a couple of magnetic catches for stationery use to spare my arthritic thumbs every time I have to open one to get out cutlery. I'm not sure how strong they'd be collectively even against a can with several Gs behind it !

G


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

What a great company... thanks for that....don't need anything at the moment but something is bound to 'drop off' sooner or later!


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Cupboards*

Chris

This pic is the inside of a Swift cupboard.

Russell


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Hi Russell...is that one you fitted yourself of was it factory fitted ? It's exactly right for us. I've not got a ruler handy but are the figures in the title of the photo the measurements of the unit ?

I'll see if I can find anything on IPC - if that is the firm who made them.

Thanks

G


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Cupboard*

Hello

That is a Swift standard fit. The letter and numbers are not the size - it is just my file reference for the computer.

Brian (monsi) custom made a similar thing using bits from B&Q. It looks the bees knees.

R


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Is it in your current van Russell ? If so, please would you measure it for us ? 

I don't know if Swift would sell us one but it looks just the job.

Thanks agian

G


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

rickwiggans said:


> Can't help with MH specific kit, but try Woodfit for all sorts of clever storage fittings. Aimed at kitchen and bedroom fitters, but an impressive range of stuff
> Rick


The Woodfit catalogue arrived this morning. What a little treasure chest ! There are all sorts of goodies and we're spoilt for choice. There's even a fitting for the bathroom which we'd given up on.

Thanks again for the recommendation

G


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Cupboard*

Hi Chris

The cupboard is 13 inches wide inside.

Russell


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Cupboard*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi Chris
> The cupboard is 13 inches wide inside.
> Russell


Thanks Russell

G


----------

